# Second season still rocking



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

â€œWE HAVE DUCKSâ€ We have harvested over 1200 ducks since the opening of the 2nd split of the 2018/2019 waterfowl season here in southwest Louisiana. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and come experience a truly gentlemanâ€™s hunt. You wonâ€™t even get your feet wet. We have a few specially priced hunts left for this year so call and check availability. Check em out at https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

